# Lowering nic strength



## mcgeerj35 (29/8/16)

Morning guys i have 12mg xxx i got but want to lower the nic quite abit how do i go about doing this and ps its 100ml witch i gave my girlfriend about 30ml (she loves 12mg just coming off the stinkies ) 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (29/8/16)

So you have around 70ml of 70VG:30PG 12mg juice that you want to drop to, say, 3mg? In order to reduce nicotine to one quarter of its current strength, you will need to dilute 1 part original juice with three parts VG/PG mix. In 70ml 70/30 juice, you will have 49ml VG and 21ml PG. You will need three times that for the diluting mixture. So 147ml VG and 63ml PG. Mix all of that together and you will now have:
70ml original
147ml VG
63ml PG
in one bottle for 280ml total juice.

Because you have increased the volume from 70ml to 280ml, you have quadrupled the volume without increasing the nicotine. You have therefore quartered the nicotine from 12mg down to 3mg.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (29/8/16)

As @RichJB explained, but you will have diluted the flavour considerably as well. Why not give it all to your girlfriend?


----------



## mcgeerj35 (29/8/16)

Oooh i see well i must look into that im sure il be happy there hehe but i forgot to state its a 50vg 50pg juice originally it would probably change the calculation abit @RichJB

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jan (29/8/16)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/nic-up-or-down-this-will-help.t26464/


----------



## RichJB (29/8/16)

Another option would be to buy a 100ml bottle of 0mg nic XXX and then just add the two bottles together. You will retain the flavour but nic will have dropped to around 5mg.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mcgeerj35 (29/8/16)

@Andre i bought 2 of them so she has 30ml of mine and 100ml of her own hehe

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcgeerj35 (29/8/16)

But i think il get another xxx and mix it together and have more 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

